# Help critique this baby



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, 

Firstly, critiquing a yearling esp just from pics is... near impossible. There is so much that will be changing, that he may grow into for eg. Next, pics need to be taken squarely, with the horse standing square, otherwise you get a false view & can't tell if it's just the stance or camera angle.

Now, what I see is a horse with a steep croup & very straight hind legs, long pasterns and maybe a turned out/bent front left, and maybe turned out hind feet, esp the right. And I don't know why a yearling is wearing a saddle. But all of these things could come under 'not enough info' to be accurate.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

He might turn out nice, or he might not - hard to tell at his age, however I'd be staying away from babies his age that are already being lunged at the canter. That's age-inappropriate exercise and, if it has been done regularly, poses a huge risk to his joints and ligaments later in the life, and can ruin even the nicest youngster.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Was going to comment on the lunging but didn't watch the vid, didn't notice it was done at a canter too :-(


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I agree. Too much too soon says I would be passing.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

He reminds me of my mare lol.

He's a really cute mover. I feel like a horse regularly lunged would have a better idea of what to do than he did (he's so visibly confused in the video!) but then again the chick lunging him didn't really seem to have that solid of an idea what SHE was doing... pushing him forward with one hand and yanking him back with the other, no wonder he was confused.

I like his mind. His heart and his try. Even as confused as he is he's still trying to do the right thing (except at that open gate, but I don't blame him...)

Problem is - there's so much poor handling going on in that video that it makes me wonder what else he's had to tolerate. You'll likely have issues to correct with him. He has a good attitude about him, but are you prepared to retrain?

He is a long yearling/early 2yo if he's a 2016. Many many many TBs are already broke to ride and being started on the gallops at that age. While not IDEAL by any means, I don't think it would put me off any more than any ottb's start in life... and considering I own an ottb and will continue to own ottbs in future...

I do agree he looks steep in the hip and croup and a little straight in the hind leg, but my mare has the same conformation and is surprisingly athletic and very very sound.

I'm the outlier here, but I like him.


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

He is, er was, supposed to be in race training. I think the trainers and/or owners are in over their heads tbh. And now selling him (I believe he was their only colt, if not he's one of their only ones) 

They come across totally inexperienced [emoji849]

Yes I will have the experience, facility, and time to properly retrain him. 

But 
I ended up passing on him and got this mare. 
I have her on a 2 week trail right now

16.1 hh 10 yr old 
Never raced, but had 2 racing babies. 
JC name Tubettini















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations, she is a much nicer choice.  Good luck in your adventures together!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

She's nice! Enjoy! One thing I noticed in virtually all the pics of her moving is she's landing prominently toe first, even on that soft looking arena surface. It is extremely common, unfortunately, for horses - esp racing lifestyle TB's - to have weak heels & not necessarily a biggie at all, but it will likely mean she would benefit from hoof boots or flexible shoes with good frog support & maybe also padding, so she can start comfortably landing heel first.


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

She's barefoot, and could probably benefit from shoes

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice mare!


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Dustbunny said:


> Nice mare!


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Saranda said:


> Congratulations, she is a much nicer choice.  Good luck in your adventures together!


Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

loosie said:


> She's nice! Enjoy! One thing I noticed in virtually all the pics of her moving is she's landing prominently toe first, even on that soft looking arena surface. It is extremely common, unfortunately, for horses - esp racing lifestyle TB's - to have weak heels & not necessarily a biggie at all, but it will likely mean she would benefit from hoof boots or flexible shoes with good frog support & maybe also padding, so she can start comfortably landing heel first.


Thanks [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

That mare is a much nicer animal. Congrats!


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

SilverMaple said:


> That mare is a much nicer animal. Congrats!


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

So happy with her









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

